# Caveman Rib Eye



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Cold smoked a couple of thick cut, Tatonka Dust seasoned rib eye's using whiskey barrel pellets.


-----

Shrimp were seasoned with Tastefully Simple Seafood & Fish seasoning.


-----

Getting a good hot bed of lump glowing for the rib eye's...


-----

Rib eye's are on!


-----


-----


-----

While the rib eye's rested, grilled up some garlic toast. Love the extra char taste from cooking directly on lump, will definitely be making steaks using this method again!



Thanks for looking!


----------

